# Mega Tek or Ovation? What if there was only one?



## PuffyBrown (Jun 22, 2008)

The Mega Tek / Ovation thread has really sparked some 
serious hair growth and really has me going. I have jumped on and I ordered some last night.

I sat up all night reading that entire thread plus the one for the update and the shedding. I did not see a poll for preferences. I think that would help some people who have never tried it decide because that thread was LONG.

So, If you could only choose one and only one of the prouducts, *without* cost being a factor, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

I would pick Ovation.  Although its expensive, I think its the most gentle on the scalp...JMO.

Hope you get to make a decision.  I think both of them are great..that's why I use both.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 22, 2008)

I would say Ovation.  Other members day MT is more drying. I think they said OCT has more amino acids.  Ive tried MT and will try OCT this week when it comes in.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only used the Ovation. It works great so I have no reason to try the other.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 23, 2008)

ya'll I swear I still dont even know what this stuff is yet, I havent even looked at the other thread on it!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to know this, too. I see that some ladies are ditching MT for OCT, but I hear that they both work the same. MT is cheaper.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 23, 2008)

If the cost wasn't a factor, I'd go for the Ovation, no doubt. I suspect that while the growth aspects of MT might be a bit better than OCT, I think that the Ovation line as a whole leaves your HAIR feeling better, overall.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 23, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If the cost wasn't a factor, I'd go for the Ovation, no doubt. I suspect that while the growth aspects of MT might be a bit better than OCT, I think that the Ovation line as a whole leaves your HAIR feeling better, overall.


Thanks for your detailed blog post on the breakdown on both. Cost isnt a factor for me, but I just dont WANT to spend that much on a growth aid unless hair is shooting out of my scalp at unreal pace. I can get over the feel for half the price. I will just doctor that MT up a bit. Get my mixtress on.

Yall should peep Kiya's blog if you havent
http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 23, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thanks for your detailed blog post on the breakdown on both. Cost isnt a factor for me, but I just dont WANT to spend that much on a growth aid unless hair is shooting out of my scalp at unreal pace. *I can get over the feel for half the price.* I will just doctor that MT up a bit. Get my mixtress on.
> 
> Yall should peep Kiya's blog if you havent
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html



That was my thought, with the bolded, EXACTLY!! 

And thanks for the shout-out...


----------



## sensiblesista (Jun 23, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thanks for your detailed blog post on the breakdown on both. Cost isnt a factor for me, but I just dont WANT to spend that much on a growth aid unless hair is shooting out of my scalp at unreal pace. I can get over the feel for half the price. I will just doctor that MT up a bit. Get my mixtress on.
> 
> Yall should peep Kiya's blog if you havent
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html


 
Yeah, I read that blog.  It was one of the deciding factors for me ordering MT Rebuilder yesterday instead of OCT. I also ordered some SAA and Honeyquat to doctor up that and a few other products that i have sitting around.
but honestly, since you're only supposed to use it on your scalp, i don't see how it effects the way your hair feels.  Unless people are applying it to their whole heads?


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 23, 2008)

sensiblesista said:


> Yeah, I read that blog.  It was one of the deciding factors for me ordering MT Rebuilder yesterday instead of OCT. I also ordered some SAA and Honeyquat to doctor up that and a few other products that i have sitting around.
> but honestly, since you're only supposed to use it on your scalp, i don't see how it effects the way your hair feels.  Unless people are applying it to their whole heads?



I know, it's weird! I'm not sure if it's the run-off from when I get my hair wet, or what - but I ONLY use the MT on my scalp, but my hair - root to tip, feels - different now. Thicker, stronger - I assume I'm getting at least a LITTLE on my hair. 
I think the people who are using the full Ovation line have noticed more of a change in their hair since they are also using the con & poo.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 23, 2008)

*I say Megatek all the way.*
*Here are the ingredient differences.*
*Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
**
Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids, which neither of the others have.*

Megatek is cheaper and contains more of the important ingredients.  To balance out the dryness I add some oils and I don't have the dryness some people complain about.  After reading the entire thread, I realized that all I have to do is up my dc and moisture regi and i'm good to go.  I don't see the point in paying almost double for the same product, especially when I have a closet full of products that I already know work really well for my hair and do the job.  Save money, try the MT, add some good oils to it, and you will be good to go.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 23, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> *I say Megatek all the way.*
> *Here are the ingredient differences.*
> *Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> **
> ...



Okay , So I dont get it. Whats the difference between this and just doing the usual protein treatments?


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 23, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Okay , So I dont get it. Whats the difference between this and just doing the usual protein treatments?



I'm so confused also because Keratin is one of the stronger proteins that can really do great damage when used too much

and I dont see anything that special in the other ingredients that you cant get from usual conditioners, leave in's or castor oil

what am I missing?

anyone ended up with hard/dry/brittle hair from the protein? and how, if not, is it being avoided?

whats would be the difference between this and just using like Aphogee , dont crucify me ya'll! I just aint gettin it!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't know, honestly - but the results are VERY different.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't answer that either as I have never used aphogee or any other of the products mentioned.  This is basically the first and last growth aid I will try.  I waited a month, , to see other people's results before even considering it but I'm glad I did because it seems to be working really well for a lot of people.

*wow, could have been ahead of the game if I would have ordered after reading Sareca's original thread.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't tried either, but from reading the threads, I will be buying the MegaTek. It's not just that it costs less, it's that the Ovation is severely overpriced. It's one thing for a product to be expensive and another for it to be overpriced. Like, Christian Dior make up will be something like 50+ dollars for a tube of lipstick, but you are paying for the brand. Ovation strikes me as more like a gimmick to be 50+ dollars for a bottle of shampoo.

Secondly, I am more concerned with growing my hair faster than making my hair pretty. I'm not styling my hair anyway, so it's not going to take much to keep it moisturized and slap it in a bun.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 23, 2008)

Notice that the Ovation is not only more expensive, but it has EDTA in it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 23, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> Notice that the Ovation is not only more expensive, but it has EDTA in it.



What is EDTA?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 23, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> What is EDTA?


 

OK? I wanna know too..


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 23, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> What is EDTA?


 


StellaB said:


> OK? I wanna know too..


 

I don't want to burst anyone's bubble here, but it's a preservative:  Disodium EDTA – Synthetic may be cancer causing.

Now, here's a link of the info.  I know that nothing is perfect, but I would only suggest anyone viewing this form their own opinions.

I say this with love.
HP

http://blog.nontoxichaircare.com/


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 23, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble here, but it's a preservative:  Disodium EDTA – Synthetic may be cancer causing.
> 
> Now, here's a link of the info.  I know that nothing is perfect, but I would only suggest anyone viewing this form their own opinions.
> 
> ...



[email protected] I say this with love

she comes in peace!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 23, 2008)

sensiblesista said:


> Yeah, I read that blog.  It was one of the deciding factors for me ordering MT Rebuilder yesterday instead of OCT. I also ordered some SAA and Honeyquat to doctor up that and a few other products that i have sitting around.
> but honestly, since you're only supposed to use it on your scalp, i don't see how it effects the way your hair feels.  Unless people are applying it to their whole heads?



I finished OCT and have decided just to use MT and doctor it up. I have absolutely no problems. No itchy scalp, no irritation, just wild growth. I am 8 weeks post relaxer and I usually can go for about 12 or 16 weeks but I'm struggling right now. I have to continue to co-wash every 2 or 3 days because my NG is out of control. This has never happened to me before. MT is working just fine. I do, however, like the OCShampoo. I can do without the Creme Rinse.

I'd like to try other Eqyss products like the Premier Shampoo, Creme Rinse and Serum. I have the Rehydrant spray that I spritz with everyday. LD has me wanting to give other products a try. I'll order the samples of the Premier and Rinse to see if I like them and not worry at all about OCT if I do.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jun 23, 2008)

I have OCT and have not used anything else. I love it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 23, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble here, but it's a preservative: Disodium EDTA – Synthetic may be cancer causing.
> 
> Now, here's a link of the info. I know that nothing is perfect, but I would only suggest anyone viewing this form their own opinions.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.  No bubble busting here.  I'm blessed with it and will continue to use it.  God got my back!

Blessings.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jun 23, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> I have OCT and have not used anything else. I love it!


 
I am just like you......OCT is the way to go for me!


----------



## fluffylocks (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm so confused also because Keratin is one of the stronger proteins that can really do great damage when used too much
> 
> and I dont see anything that special in the other ingredients that you cant get from usual conditioners, leave in's or castor oil
> 
> ...


 

Thats what i was asking in the big thead! The main ingredients in the ovation that seems to make it work are hydrolized keratin, and castor oil and vit. e & b.....and these ingredients start in the middle of the product

Aphogee keratin spray has hydrolized keratin as a second ingredient without all the ingredeints before...it may have vit e &b...but if not the only thing its missing in comparison to ovation is castor oil, and vit. e &b which can easily be added and its like $5 at sallys vs. $20-and more and ordering online 

I was also thinking about how alot of the growth aids seem to be in the same family...all have sulfur are come from it or form it...amino acids, vitamin b's, protien (and how people get big growth spurts from taking these things internally as well)

And products that help make the scalp clean (Miconazloe nitrate or daily washing)...and stimulating products (or daily massaging)


This is what i posted....

"How concentrated is the Ovation? 

Does anyone think the Aphogee keratin & Green Tea would increase hair growth?

Seems likethe only thing its missing is castor oil and possible vit e & b


Aphogee keratin*: Water*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin*,Hydrolyzed Silk *(aminod acids*), _Green Tea (Camellia Sinensis) Extract (*possibly vit. e & b*)_, Glycine Alanine (*amino acids*), Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine( *mild surfacant, cleansing proerties*), *Cetrimonium Chloride* (*anti-static*), PVP( *Various reasons*), Citric Acid (*presertative, ph adjuster*), Fragrance, FD&C Red #40, D&C Green #5, FD&C Yellow #6

Ovation*:**Deionized Water*, Stearalkonium Chloride (*Anti-static),* Glyceryl Stearate (*emulsifyer*), Cetearyl Alcohol (*emulsfyer*), PEG-40 Castor Oil (*Aphogee is missing*) , *Cetrimonium Chloride* (*anti-static*), *Hydrolyzed Keratin*, _Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate (*vit. e & b, aphogee may be missing*))_, DM DM Hydantoin (*Preserative*), Methlparaben (*preserative*) , Propylparaben (*preserative*) , Tetrasodium EDTA(*water softner*), Frangrance "
__________________


I was hoping i wouldnt start an uproar with that but no-one answred instead LOL


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I want to know this, too. I see that some ladies are ditching MT for OCT, but I hear that they both work the same. MT is cheaper.


 
It's not that many of us are actually ditching The MT for OCT but that some of us are trying out both lines to see which one adds better results for our hair. I am one of these ladies that are doing this. I have both lines and I chose to use MT first then move onto the OCT, however if I find that the MT works better on my hair than the OCT, then I will be returning to using the MT. It's that simple, lol. And oh yeah, because the MT is cheaper too is a good reason to return to using it again.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Thats what i was asking in the big thead! The main ingredients in the ovation that seems to make it work are hydrolized keratin, and castor oil and vit. e & b.....and these ingredients start in the middle of the product
> 
> Aphogee keratin spray has hydrolized keratin as a second ingredient without all the ingredeints before...it may have vit e &b...but if not the only thing its missing in comparison to ovation is castor oil, and vit. e &b which can easily be added and its like $5 at sallys vs. $20-and more and ordering online
> 
> ...


 
Now this is just my opinion but I honestly think that even though all these products have a lot of the same ingredients, that does not equate to the same amount of each ingredient in each product or the quality thereof. The balance of each ingredient I believe changes to offer the better results in the more superior product - because the ingredients are of a more superior quality in the MT than other protein-based products seemingly containing the same ingredients. Does this make sense?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble here, but it's a preservative: *Disodium EDTA* – Synthetic may be cancer causing.
> 
> Now, here's a link of the info. I know that nothing is perfect, but I would only suggest anyone viewing this form their own opinions.
> 
> ...


 


fluffylocks said:


> Thats what i was asking in the big thead! The main ingredients in the ovation that seems to make it work are hydrolized keratin, and castor oil and vit. e & b.....and these ingredients start in the middle of the product
> 
> Aphogee keratin spray has hydrolized keratin as a second ingredient without all the ingredeints before...it may have vit e &b...but if not the only thing its missing in comparison to ovation is castor oil, and vit. e &b which can easily be added and its like $5 at sallys vs. $20-and more and ordering online
> 
> ...


 
Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't understand these two to be the same. The link you included here High Preistess talks about an igredient called *Disodium* EDTA and the one in the OCT is called *Tetrasodium* EDTA. What is the difference between these two ingredients? I don't think they are the same, so can you please elaborate?


----------



## fluffylocks (Jun 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now this is just my opinion but I honestly think that even though all these products have a lot of the same ingredients, that does not equate to the same amount of each ingredient in each product or the quality thereof. The balance of each ingredient I believe changes to offer the better results in the more superior product - because the ingredients are of a more superior quality in the MT than other protein-based products seemingly containing the same ingredients. Does this make sense?


 

Oh okay, i get what your saying that makes perfect since....and i guess its better to go with something that you KNOW is going to work vs. something else because the ingrdients seem to be the same...

I was doing some more research though, and couldnt help but notice that keratin protien was the big thing in Surge 14 also  Interesting huh?

Anyway, how thick is the OCT? Like water, a shampoo/conditoner, castor oil?


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

I swear I would just do Aphogee Treatments in moderation and call it a day!


fluffylocks said:


> Thats what i was asking in the big thead! The main ingredients in the ovation that seems to make it work are hydrolized keratin, and castor oil and vit. e & b.....and these ingredients start in the middle of the product
> 
> Aphogee keratin spray has hydrolized keratin as a second ingredient without all the ingredeints before...it may have vit e &b...but if not the only thing its missing in comparison to ovation is castor oil, and vit. e &b which can easily be added and its like $5 at sallys vs. $20-and more and ordering online
> 
> ...


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 24, 2008)

Daaammmn Kiya!!

You broke it down on your blog!!

I ordered the Megatek cause i'm cheap,and i would be pissed if i had shelled that money for that oct and it didn't work

So i got my Mega Tek and i'm getting my mom some too cause her hair is long,and it grows fast,but her edges have been giving her problems from a bad relaxer job...so i'll take starting shots of both of us.

But i'm doing the damn mega tek thing


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm so confused also because Keratin is one of the stronger proteins that can really do great damage when used too much
> 
> and I dont see anything that special in the other ingredients that you cant get from usual conditioners, leave in's or castor oil
> 
> ...


 
See, that's the problem right there

http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek...pr-151702.html  $24.15 shipping included! You know you wanna


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 24, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Thats what i was asking in the big thead! The main ingredients in the ovation that seems to make it work are hydrolized keratin, and castor oil and vit. e & b.....and these ingredients start in the middle of the product
> 
> Aphogee keratin spray has hydrolized keratin as a second ingredient without all the ingredeints before...it may have vit e &b...but if not the only thing its missing in comparison to ovation is castor oil, and vit. e &b which can easily be added and its like $5 at sallys vs. $20-and more and ordering online
> 
> ...


 

I'll take a stab,  and say for what it's worth- that I think the Aphogee Keratin could work. Also the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor- although that one has mineral oil(the debil for some).    A couple of weeks ago I thought the same thing and was using the  Aphogee 2 minutes for all of 2 weeks.  I couldn't keep out of the MT/OCT thread and eventually I bought into the hype.  And you know what I am so glad that I did.  

The Aphogee 2 minutes has mineral oil and after I weighed the odds I started to feel uncomfortable with using mineral oil on my scalp.

Everyone's situation is different though.  I think it was easy for me to jump on the bandwagon because I saw all the *proof and evidence* that these ladies were having.  So no one can say that the Aphogee won't work, you just might have to be the trial subject.

I don't think you can go wrong with either Ovation or MT- they both work if the user actually uses them.

The thing for me as other posters have noted is that the MT really does have a great deal of Keratin, and my hair is protein sensitive. I am coming back from a setback of being overprocessed last Aug, and I did not want to set myself up for another setback. So for me it was worth the extra money to spend on OCT because I did not have the SAA or Honeyquat that I thought would be ideal to mix into the MT and would have had to purchase those items as well.

I also wanted to start low and go slow, I am like that with everything, vitamins etc.  But after using OCT for a month now, I would consider alternating with an MT mix,  now that I am armed with knowledge of using this product.  I would do the Nice&Wavy technique and alternate one application OCT the next application MT.

One more thing the OCT may be pricey, but it does last.  I have 3/4 of a bottle still left or at least another 3 months worth of applications out of it.  So you are paying up front for a product that will last. 

I can honestly say that OCT is the only growth aid that has ever worked for me.  I am never giving up OCT but I will consider supplementing with MT.

I really like the discussion in this thread.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

tsmith said:


> See, that's the problem right there
> 
> http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek...pr-151702.html  $24.15 shipping included! You know you wanna



Wha? 

I mean really Keratin is Keratin so why would I get it?

hush gurl,  I aint gettin it


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Oh okay, i get what your saying that makes perfect since....and i guess its better to go with something that you KNOW is going to work vs. something else because the ingrdients seem to be the same...
> 
> I was doing some more research though, and couldnt help but notice that keratin protien was the big thing in Surge 14 also  Interesting huh?
> 
> Anyway, how thick is the OCT? Like water, a shampoo/conditoner, castor oil?


 
The OCT is thick like a moisturizing deep conditioner and smells quite yummy. I have both the OCT and the MT. I used Aphogee and surge weekly for several months and I haven't gotten the same results as I am with the Mega Tek rebuilder which I've only been using for 5 weeks so far. My hair is thickening, softening, strengthening and growing all at the same time with MT. I really do believe that the infredients in the MT and OCT are of a more superior quality and strength than aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.  Don't get me wrong though, I still love and use aphogee sparingly.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I'm so confused also because Keratin is one of the stronger proteins that can really do great damage when used too much
> 
> and I dont see anything that special in the other ingredients that you cant get from usual conditioners, leave in's or castor oil
> 
> ...


 
Girl not everything is for everyone. We won't crucify you for wanting to use something else. You go girl, use your aphogee, ain't nobody here gon' crucify you. My hair is not hard or brittle at all from the MT and I am an avid user of deep conditioners and drink lots of water and these two things have been very helpful.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl not everything is for everyone. We won't crucify you for wanting to use something else. You go girl, use your aphogee, ain't nobody here gon' crucify you. My hair is not hard or brittle at all from the MT and I am an avid user of deep conditioners and drink lots of water and these two things have been very helpful.



Girl you sure? 

 nah I cant even use strong proteins they REALLY dont work for me. I have already had the dreaded Protein overload and that last time took months to get my hair back. I gotta stay away from it. Its forbidden for me!

The only protein I'm using is silk or wheat I cant hang with Keratin


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Wha?
> 
> I mean really Keratin is Keratin so why would I get it?
> 
> hush gurl, I aint gettin it


----------



## Spidergul (Jun 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> The OCT is thick like a moisturizing deep conditioner and smells quite yummy. I have both the OCT and the MT. I used Aphogee and surge weekly for several months and I haven't gotten the same  results as *Iam with the Mega Tek rebuilder which I've only been using for 5 weeks so far. My hair is thickening, softening, strengthening and growing all at the same time with MT*. I really do believe that the infredients in the MT and OCT are of a more superior quality and strength than aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.  Don't get me wrong though, I still love and use aphogee sparingly.




I am late to the game.  I purchased the MT and used it all over like a conditioner.  I read in this thread you are only supposed to be using it on the scalp, is that correct?  Like hair grease?erplexed


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok I just hopped on the bandwagon literally 30 seconds ago and ordered some MT. I hope I see some results or I'm going to throw this mess at the next horse I see.

eta: what is the max amount of times per week that I should use MT?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Now this is just my opinion but I honestly think that even though all these products have a lot of the same ingredients, that does not equate to the same amount of each ingredient in each product or the quality thereof. *The balance of each ingredient I believe changes to offer the better results in the more superior product - because the ingredients are of a more superior quality in the MT than other protein-based products seemingly containing the same ingredients. Does this make sense?


 
This is fact, not an opinion.

Just because an ingredient is listed in a certain order, doesn't mean the same amount/concentration was used.

It's like kool-aid.  My kool-aid recipe is (this is just an example)

4c water
1c sugar
1 packet koolaid

My sisters' recipe is

4c water
3c sugar
1 packet koolaid

The ingredients are in the same order because it's listed greatest to least.  But my sisters' kool-aid will melt yo teef.  

Same ingredients, different concentration. 

I hope that made sense.....


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> Ok I just hopped on the bandwagon literally 30 seconds ago and ordered some MT. I hope I see some results or I'm going to throw this mess at the next horse I see.
> 
> eta: what is the max amount of times per week that I should use MT?





This is another horse product?


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> This is another horse product?



yep its a horse, cat, dog, and human product lol. i'm going to start neying between this and the mtg


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

kels823 said:


> This is fact, not an opinion.
> 
> Just because an ingredient is listed in a certain order, doesn't mean the same amount/concentration was used.
> 
> ...



The thing is how could it be that across the board more of the same thing thats in Aphogee actually even be  better!? Concentration variations are understood by most in that it can make a product different. But by the same token, That Actually can be a very bad bad thing!

well as long as its working for ya'll. Some have already had protein overload and Protein overload is not pretty  , it can cause a MAJOR set back! Just be careful ladies! 

I have nothing vested in asking the questions and trying to make it make sense because across the board Keratin is Keratin and regular use of that has only spelled trouble for me.  Are there naturals using these products regularly?


----------



## amara11 (Jun 24, 2008)

StellaB said:


> The Mega Tek / Ovation thread has really sparked some
> serious hair growth and really has me going. I have jumped on and I ordered some last night.
> 
> *I sat up all night reading that entire thread plus the one for the update and the shedding*. I did not see a poll for preferences. I think that would help some people who have never tried it decide because that thread was LONG.
> ...


 
Which threads? Could you post the links, or someone tell me the titles?? I'm going to have to do a thorough read through b/c reading this thread has me soooo lost! lmao


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

amara11 said:


> Which threads? Could you post the links, or someone tell me the titles?? I'm going to have to do a thorough read through b/c reading this thread has me soooo lost! lmao



its a sticky at the top of the front page with like 3-4 thousand posts or more by now, thats why I am just learning about it in this lil ole thread ri hea!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> yep its a horse, cat, dog, and human product lol. i'm going to start neying between this and the mtg




  ya'll horse hair and other animal fur is nothing like our hair


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Funny I recently saw an MTG thread where the OP neck was burned black! That thread had a few comments and quickly disappeared! Another thread about protein overload from these products and a few pages of support to see her through it and it also quickly disappears! but a thread on the growth ends up being like fifty eleven hundred pages! The same thing happened back in the day with Surge!

I'm juss sayin tho!

*Runnin* & ya'll cant catch me either!


----------



## senimoni (Jun 24, 2008)

Ovation actually isn't a horse product, Mega Tek is though.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Ovation actually isn't a horse product, Mega Tek is though.



That would settle the whole question of thread!

 problem would be solved *just like that* (finga snap) for me


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

amara11 said:


> Which threads? Could you post the links, or someone tell me the titles?? I'm going to have to do a thorough read through b/c reading this thread has me soooo lost! lmao


 

It is the Ovation challeng Sticky and inside that is a link for all of the updates.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Spidergul said:


> I am late to the game.  I purchased the MT and used it all over like a conditioner.  I read in this thread you are only supposed to be using it on the scalp, is that correct?  Like hair grease?erplexed



Somebody help her 

Is it bad to put it all through your hair?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, I got confused somewhere. On the Aphogee(sp) issue. I did not know they had a Keratin product that you could leave in. It was my understanding that the OCT and the MT product could be left in. I think someone has even stated that they leave it in and co-wash every other day. Now I though the Aphogee was a MUST to rinse. Can somebody shed a little light on how this could be that one Keratin product does not have to be rinsed out and the other one does?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, we just finished saying that it had all the same ingredients as some other human Keratin product. I'm confused at the tone but ok.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

StellaB said:


> Okay, I got confused somewhere. On the Aphogee(sp) issue. I did not know they had a Keratin product that you could leave in. It was my understanding that the OCT and the MT product could be left in. I think someone has even stated that they leave it in and co-wash every other day. Now I though the Aphogee was a MUST to rinse. Can somebody shed a little light on how this could be that one Keratin product does not have to be rinsed out and the other one does?



This my whole point is that it could be very scary and risky to leave Keratin in your hair! 

now I understand people are working it how they are working it and thats cool and everything. But this could still lead to protein overload and it can happen at your roots too, as with anything it is going to depend on that person's hair and what they can tolerate! I see this as risky stuff! But for those that are getting good growth out of it! Congrats! Continue to be careful and the poster that had protein overload didnt eliminate other protein products from her regimen , read your labels and while using this leave all other protein products alone! 

again just be careful ladies, trying to get growth quickly is not worth risking your precious tresses to a major set back 

even its not left in if its used more often than every single other  protein product is suggested to be used I still see it as risky! I am not saying it cant work for some, I am simply saying its risky and I myself would not want to take such risks , thats all, nothing more, nothing less!

seems more simple to me to just do the usual protein treatments which is why Aphogee was brought up. Seems much safer to me

but you know I dont want to get crucified for expressing concern about the risks with this! Because it aint for me, I dont and wont use this stuff 

its about ya'll being safe with this stuff and making your decisions based on facts not a Hair growth aide or spurt! you gotta be aware of exactly what your doing and at what possible costs! I just learned more about these products here in this thread, so I asked questions that made sense for me to ask and came to my conclusions with the information given. thats all! 

imo this is highly risky to lead to protein overload!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

senimoni said:


> OK, we just finished saying that it had all the same ingredients as some other human Keratin product. I'm confused at the tone but ok.



There is no tone, I just dont understand taking such risks with hardcore protein and leaving it in

and I was saying I ,myself would pick the product for human (formulated for such) hands down if 'I' were to pick between the two , thats all!


----------



## senimoni (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, I was only commenting on the Horse vs. Human...not the protein levels...so I think the sarcasm was a bit much. I know you are Captain Save a head but dang.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep getting excited to see this thread bumped up, thinking people are talking about a product I'm about to purchase, but it keeps being about Aphogee... can we maybe get a spin off thread for the Aphogee keratin concerns? I mean, if you don't want to buy a "horse" product... don't?

Could anyone shed any light on the issues of whether to use Megatek only on the scalp or not, and how frequently?


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Oh, I was only commenting on the Horse vs. Human...not the protein levels...so I think the sarcasm was a bit much. I know you are Captain Save a head but dang.



I wasnt sarcastic at all , whoa! but you just were!

I dont gotta save nobody's head, cause people are gonna do what they want! now I'm gettin called names beccause I would want to save someone from total set back! WOW!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I keep getting excited to see this thread bumped up, thinking people are talking about a product I'm about to purchase, but it keeps being about Aphogee... can we maybe get a spin off thread for the Aphogee keratin concerns? I mean, if you don't want to buy a "horse" product... don't?
> 
> Could anyone shed any light on the issues of whether to use Megatek only on the scalp or not, and how frequently?



Sorry I interupted your thread! and no I wouldnt use a horse product! or anything not formulated for humans. nope

All these things that take off like this have some major downsides for some later! Surge, MTG and with this its arleady showing up! but you know I dont belong in here talking about an alternative without such risk. nope , let me take my happy a$$ out of here far be it for me to save somebody's head. Protein it on up! 

far be it for me to suggest something that would probably be much safer and be for the same purpose! Keratin!  of course yall are free to do what you want! 

Carry on, nevermind me!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 24, 2008)

I know the sticky thread is long but seriously, ya'll - READ THE WHOLE THREAD - if you are seriously interested about learning from those of us who have used it, and have been posting our results and our findings - both good and bad - from using it. 

Heck, do a search - there is at least one thread around here talking solely about regimens, as well! 

To answer the above question, MOST people are using it daily, solely on their scalp, and leaving it in until the next time they wash their hair. MOST people have found that it is too strong of a protein to use on their hair for an extended period of time. 

Anything worth having is worth working for. PLEASE read the danngone sticky, or leave it be!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Spidergul said:


> I am late to the game.  I purchased the MT and used it all over like a conditioner.  I read in this thread you are only supposed to be using it on the scalp, is that correct?  Like hair grease?erplexed



Sorry nobody is interested in saving your head I guess 

I hope your hair will be ok, I dont know anything about the product and already been called captain save a head  I hope someone 'who cares' can come along that knows these products and help you!


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Sorry nobody is interested in saving your head I guess
> 
> I hope your hair will be ok, I dont know anything about the product and already been called captain save a head  I hope someone 'who cares' can come along that knows these products and help you!



well 'captain' i appreciate your posts and everyone else that has brought up the issue of proteins because i am good for using a cup of something when it says use a dime size amount and i probably would not have thought about proteins or protein overload.


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I know the sticky thread is long but seriously, ya'll - READ THE WHOLE THREAD - if you are seriously interested about learning from those of us who have used it, and have been posting our results and our findings - both good and bad - from using it.
> 
> Heck, do a search - there is at least one thread around here talking solely about regimens, as well!
> 
> ...


 
Here's a DAP for you JustKiya.  Folks better stop being lazy and read that thread!  
Folks were unhappy with henna because they didn't read the ENTIRE thread.    And folks are still throwing lemon juice in their mix and mad 'cause their hair is dry and crunchy.  LAWD!

It's been stated 60-11x what to do and how to use.  

If you don't have time to read through the thread (for the most part), don't use the product  until you understand what to do.  Then want to come back crying that their hair is a mess. 

Sorry, I'm PMsing.  I just hate that people don't take the time to research and read.  Dang, print it out and read it while going to the bathroom or at lunch! 

ETA:  Print it out (you can you know - there is a printable version) and use a highlighter.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 24, 2008)

****In my best Rodney King humble voice*** *Can't we all just get along?

To answer the question Spidergurl, most people are applying it to scalp how  many times a week is up to you, and leaving it on the shower for like 5 min.

I apply every other night (I use Ovation). I know some people use it nightly though.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> well 'captain' i appreciate your posts and everyone else that has brought up the issue of proteins because i am good for using a cup of something when it says use a dime size amount and i probably would not have thought about proteins or protein overload.



hehe girl I know! nobody deters me truthfully!

Exactly girl! I know what I'm doing and its for people like you! 

[email protected] helping people save their hair on LHCF even being percieved as being a bad thing! wow

but to you; I'm glad you can now consider this and be careful


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Spidergul said:


> I am late to the game.  I purchased the MT and used it all over like a conditioner.  I read in this thread you are only supposed to be using it on the scalp, is that correct?  Like hair grease?erplexed


ahh forget it I will just do it!

Gurl get that ish out your hair NOW! DO NOT LEAVE IT IN!

Dont use it as conditioner, it seems to me its more of a protein treatment and folks are only using it on their scalp. and like they said, read the whole thread, becuase thats the only place your going to get all the answers!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not saying don't read up as much as you can, and quite frankly, I personally only repeated the question to get the thread back on subject. After seeing LondonDiva's results in an update thread (during which, for the record, she mentioned applying it only to the scalp), I've read a couple pages of the original thread, and I would wager a guess that most other people have too. I don't think it's giving people, this board in particular, too much credit to say people serious about growing their hair are not going to use a product willy nilly without first researching its affects.

I'm just saying, I don't understand why this thread about one product is being derailed about another. Wouldn't someone who took the time to see some new product and its affects at this point be aware of protein overload and how to combat/fix it? If you don't want to use a product personally, that's all good and well, but why try to convince other people not to as well? I could see if it was just like, "well, I wouldn't use it, I would use this", but the replies over and over (and over)... I can understand the other comments made afterwards. I personally got the point and was ready to move on.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ahh forget it I will just do it!
> 
> Gurl get that ish out your hair NOW! DO NOT LEAVE IT IN!
> 
> Dont use it as conditioner, it seems to me its more of a protein treatment and folks are only using it on their scalp. and like they said, read the whole thread, becuase thats the only place your going to get all the answers!


 Before I knew MT was a growth aid I was using it once a week as a protein treatment and would prepoo with for hours without problem. It was on par with Keraphix as far as my hair is concerned. So I dont see any grave danger in using MT on ALL of your hair once in a while. I wouldnt do it daily but its really not a cause for alarm if she has it in her hair.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

If you noticed I was learning more about this product in this very thread, I did not know anything about it whatsover before this. and I wasnt the only that had the very same question as you see someone else asked the same thing. As far as trying to not get people to use it, nah! Keratin is Keratin, I saw the thread with the growth results,but I just found out its Keratin and one is a horse product at that. Knowing the little that I did read on the growth progres thread people are leaving this in! well I have had a MAJOR protein set back from a product less likely to do it than this. So with all this information that I just learned it raised red flags for me about the possible major down sides.  What I want to know is why I should or anybody have to 'controlled' about what they say? Yes I brought up another product and I wasnt the only one , that would be a good safe alternative with probably the same result and can be used within the directions safely! I had EVERY right to express what I felt about the risks and another alternative. and even what I feel about using products not formulated for humans! I had every right to participate and say what I wanted in this thread.  What I wanna know is whats up the 'thread control"?

where are the thread police! ya'l can just as easily just discount what I am saying and carry on with your mission with the MT/OCT there should be no reason for anyone to get upset if I say there is what I believe to be a safer just as effective way! I mean unless ya'll got stock in MT/OCT ....WHY DO YOU CARE?

I cant litteraly make anyone either not put something on their head or put something on their head! I dont have that power! and your WRONG to assume everybody read that whole thread , as you can see some did not! Besides, damn I can say what I want!




nodisrespect said:


> I'm not saying don't read up as much as you can, and quite frankly, I personally only repeated the question to get the thread back on subject. After seeing LondonDiva's results in an update thread (during which, for the record, she mentioned applying it only to the scalp), I've read a couple pages of the original thread, and I would wager a guess that most other people have too. I don't think it's giving people, this board in particular, too much credit to say people serious about growing their hair are not going to use a product willy nilly without first researching its affects.
> 
> I'm just saying, I don't understand why this thread about one product is being derailed about another. Wouldn't someone who took the time to see some new product and its affects at this point be aware of protein overload and how to combat/fix it? If you don't want to use a product personally, that's all good and well, but why try to convince other people not to as well? I could see if it was just like, "well, I wouldn't use it, I would use this", but the replies over and over (and over)... I can understand the other comments made afterwards. I personally got the point and was ready to move on.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jun 24, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ahh forget it I will just do it!
> 
> *Gurl get that ish out your hair NOW! DO NOT LEAVE IT IN!*
> 
> Dont use it as conditioner, it seems to me its more of a protein treatment and folks are only using it on their scalp. and like they said, read the whole thread, becuase thats the only place your going to get all the answers!


 
I thought you didn't even use this product?    No need to ring the alarm, she's gonna be alright! 

I've used MT as a conditioner for months, at least once a week, and my hair is doing great.  A little MT, under the steamer for half an hour, and my hair is shiny moisturized and strong. 
And I don't leave MT on my scalp (although some do), that's what I have my OCT for.

Spidergurl, I'm gonna pm you.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh... tell us why you mad son?

No one is trying to restrict your right to free speech, ok? What I'm saying is, after a post or two, you didn't think that maybe people understood your point?

Just because you had a protein set back, you don't think other people can recognize the affects of too much protein on their hair, if it happens to them, and how to fix it? 

Maybe some people have hair that requires slightly more protein and the protein issue may not be a problem that would prohibit them from trying this product?

Your whole perspective is that this product could be bad because of heavy protein but who even says other people's hair has problems with protein heavy products? 

Look... I only said can we talk about the product being talked about instead of a different one... no need to get all riled up, ok? It's not a big deal. I think everyone saw, understood, and accepted your concerns and perhaps the conversation could move back to whether or not MT or Ovation is the better product. You said yourself you didn't even really know what this product does, so maybe you could have been the one reading up on it before posting concerns that may or may not have already been addressed? If I recall correctly, the protein issue has already been brought up in many of the MT/O threads, (along with several other concerns).


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

And I did say I wouldnt use this I would use that, the rest was my just going along with responding to the flow


nodisrespect said:


> I'm not saying don't read up as much as you can, and quite frankly, I personally only repeated the question to get the thread back on subject. After seeing LondonDiva's results in an update thread (during which, for the record, she mentioned applying it only to the scalp), I've read a couple pages of the original thread, and I would wager a guess that most other people have too. I don't think it's giving people, this board in particular, too much credit to say people serious about growing their hair are not going to use a product willy nilly without first researching its affects.
> 
> I'm just saying, I don't understand why this thread about one product is being derailed about another. Wouldn't someone who took the time to see some new product and its affects at this point be aware of protein overload and how to combat/fix it? If you don't want to use a product personally, that's all good and well, but why try to convince other people not to as well? I could see if it was just like, "well, I wouldn't use it, I would use this", but the replies over and over (and over)... I can understand the other comments made afterwards. I personally got the point and was ready to move on.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

WomanlyCharm said:


> I thought you didn't even use this product?    No need to ring the alarm, she's gonna be alright!
> 
> I've used MT as a conditioner for months, at least once a week, and my hair is doing great.  A little MT, under the steamer for half an hour, and my hair is shiny moisturized and strong.
> And I don't leave MT on my scalp (although some do), that's what I have my OCT for.
> ...


well wouldnt nobody else do nothin to answer her question so I did and I have never heard it be suggested to leave Keratin in EVER so you know I just went according to that!


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jun 24, 2008)

Irr, we get it!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I guess you should understand that is my opinion that Keratin left in your hair in very high percentages can lead to protein overload. It is 'my' opinion that , doing such is very risky and not worth the risk on finding out who can tolerate it and who cant for fast growth! Thats is where I stand so thats where I am coming from!

I have no vested interest in reading up on it because now knowing what it is I have no interest in anything with heavy loads of keratin, I dont need to know anymore.  but as you included in the poll yourself. I dont believe in these bandwagon growth aides and I think many of them are unsafe! I'm sorry that pisses people that want to use them off! But my sole stance on the issue is its not worth the risk! whether people get that or not, lets hope!

but in the end no matter how many times it was stated people are going to do what they want!  but nah I dont need to know ANY THING else about keratin! That ish aint no joke! and if you READ what I wrote I SAID that it might work for others and ALOT OF other stuff! so yeah whats the problem? 

I aint gonna be using it and I hope those that do dont suffer from protein set backs! thats it nothing more

if that pisses people off oh well! 



nodisrespect said:


> Uh... tell us why you mad son?
> 
> No one is trying to restrict your right to free speech, ok? What I'm saying is, after a post or two, you didn't think that maybe people understood your point?
> 
> ...


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 24, 2008)

> Well I guess you should understand that is my opinion that Keratin left in your hair in very high percentages can lead to protein overload. *It is 'my' opinion that , doing such is very risky and not worth the risk on finding out who can tolerate it and who cant for fast growth!* Thats is where I stand so thats where I am coming from!
> 
> I have no vested interest in reading up on it because now knowing what it is I have no interest in anything with heavy loads of keratin, I dont need to know anymore. but as you included in the poll yourself. *I dont believe in these bandwagon growth aides and I think many of them are unsafe! *I'm sorry that pisses people that want to use them off! But my sole stance on the issue is *its not worth the risk! whether people get that or not, lets hope!*
> *
> ...



I thought you weren't trying to convince anyone not to use the product? Why shouldn't people do what they want?

Uh... you know... I haven't eaten today yet... I'm... going... to get some... lunch now...


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

and of course not everybody on this board would recognize protein overload or how to fix it. hell it aint even always fixable at all. Its something that can lead to total unfixable hair loss! so what you talkin about

and what about the newbies reading the thread can we assume they know? one already posted that they would not have even thought about it at all!

so say what you want. I'm glad I said what I said! at least thats one head that wont be lost.  People do need to read the other thread, but alot of people see growth threads and just purchase especially if the other thread is 100's of pages long, there is a good chance some might just purchase solely on growth results with no information behind it

mabye it wasnt even about you at all



nodisrespect said:


> Uh... tell us why you mad son?
> 
> No one is trying to restrict your right to free speech, ok? What I'm saying is, after a post or two, you didn't think that maybe people understood your point?
> 
> ...


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 24, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I thought you weren't trying to convince anyone not to use the product? Why shouldn't people do what they want?
> 
> Uh... you know... I haven't eaten today yet... I'm... going... to get some... lunch now...



aawww you know people are going to do just that! 

I clearly stated there is a safer way to use Keratin!  that was not hiddin in white writing , after that the choice is theirs


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now this is just my opinion but I honestly think that even though all these products have a lot of the same ingredients, that does not equate to the same amount of each ingredient in each product or the quality thereof. The balance of each ingredient I believe changes to offer the better results in the more superior product - because the ingredients are of a more superior quality in the MT than other protein-based products seemingly containing the same ingredients. Does this make sense?



You make perfect sense plus the quality of each ingredient is different depending on the source in which the company aquired it in the first place, especially keratin. Artemis found some information a long time ago about how the quality of keratin protein can vary in products because the sources are not the same. Also, thinking from a manufactoring point of view, the way you would process your kertain source would affect the final product as well. 

Just because something has similar ingredients, doesn't mean it works the same way.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 24, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Oh okay, i get what your saying that makes perfect since....and i guess its better to go with something that you KNOW is going to work vs. something else because the ingrdients seem to be the same...
> 
> I was doing some more research though, and couldnt help but notice that keratin protien was the big thing in Surge 14 also  Interesting huh?
> 
> Anyway, how thick is the OCT? Like water, a shampoo/conditoner, castor oil?



The major active ingredient in Surge was mucopolysacchrides.....which area also found in Mega-Tek.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow...why is this thread so enflamed?

If I had anything to do with the confusion or distractions of using OCT and MT in this thread or any other thread...then I'm sorry.  If I encouraged anyone to use these products and they are having second thoughts, then again...I'm sorry.

Maybe I shouldn't have started a thread with pics about how OCT and MT has been working for me since March of this year.  I apologize.

I was just trying to share with folks about how alternating both products did work for me, if used consistantly.  I didn't know that this would become a problem in a thread.

I do encourage ladies to go to the sticky about the product, and read it and then make up your own mind if you choose to use it or not.  If so, great...if not, great.  Those of us who are using it and are actually getting results, don't have a problem with it...and one of those people is a beautician.  

I hope we can work this out.  If anyone would like to ask me a question, feel free to pm me and I would be more than willing to help you...I would never hold back information, especially something that would possibly hurt you and damage your hair.

Blessings to all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

It seems like the Mega Tek and Ovation products are quite controversial.

I just wanted to state for the record that I have read all of the posts and though there is a lot of information in them about usage there was really no way for me to get a tally of OCT users vs MT users without taking a poll.

I think that if we could agree to disagree that from this point there should be no further hurt feelings or misunderstandings. I really don't want this thread to be closed. I think somebody has already stated this lets get along.

Lets keep the information about the products specific and do comparisons and contrast ethically and allow everyone the opportunity to learn and grow.

Love all yall....please stop arguing..


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Spidergul said:


> I am late to the game. I purchased the MT and used it all over like a conditioner. I read in this thread you are only supposed to be using it on the scalp, is that correct? Like hair grease?erplexed


 
Yup, that is correct - only on the scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

kels823 said:


> This is fact, not an opinion.
> 
> Just because an ingredient is listed in a certain order, doesn't mean the same amount/concentration was used.
> 
> ...


 
I thought this is exactly what I said but anyway, thanks for the third party story with the kool-aid, nice touch. Hmmm, I didn't know this to be fact as I am not a beautician/chemist and I was merely using common sense as a measure of judgement here. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> I keep getting excited to see this thread bumped up, thinking people are talking about a product I'm about to purchase, but it keeps being about Aphogee... can we maybe get a spin off thread for the Aphogee keratin concerns? I mean, if you don't want to buy a "horse" product... don't?
> 
> Could anyone shed any light on the issues of whether to use Megatek only on the scalp or not, and how frequently?


 
ITA with your post and as far as the MT, I am using it daily on my scalp only and I wash and deep condition twice a week, and clarify every 3-4 weeks. Some of the ladies are using it every other day and are still getting great results.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I know the sticky thread is long but seriously, ya'll - READ THE WHOLE THREAD - if you are seriously interested about learning from those of us who have used it, and have been posting our results and our findings - both good and bad - from using it.
> 
> Heck, do a search - there is at least one thread around here talking solely about regimens, as well!
> 
> ...


 
AMEN TO THAT SEXY MAMA JAMMA!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> Uh... tell us why you mad son?
> 
> No one is trying to restrict your right to free speech, ok? What I'm saying is, after a post or two, you didn't think that maybe people understood your point?
> 
> ...


 
I agree with the bolded about some type hair needing more protein than others. I believe that 3c type hair does not need quite the amount of protein that 4a/b relaxed hair needs. Our hair is an inigma to say the least in what it needs from person to person, so you just have to know your own head of hair. Take it slow first then add on as you go along. My hair is handling the protein very well and I use MT on my scalp everyday.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> You make perfect sense plus the quality of each ingredient is different depending on the source in which the company aquired it in the first place, especially keratin. Artemis found some information a long time ago about how the quality of keratin protein can vary in products because the sources are not the same. Also, thinking from a manufactoring point of view, the way you would process your kertain source would affect the final product as well.
> 
> Just because something has similar ingredients, doesn't mean it works the same way.


 
Thanks for the additional confirmation honey.


----------



## Sweetie083 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know if this has already been stated, but I believe that the Ovation Cell Therapy and Mega-Tek are made by the same company.  I just went to EQyss' website, the company that makes Mega-Tek, and on the page featuring grooming products, at the bottom there is a frame that says "Great Benefits for Humans", and if you click on the link, it takes you to the Ovation Cell Therapy home page.  That would explain why the ingredients are so similar with a few omissions/admissions.  Just go to the www.eqyss.com, and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweetie083 said:


> I don't know if this has already been stated, but I believe that the Ovation Cell Therapy and Mega-Tek are made by the same company. I just went to EQyss' website, the company that makes Mega-Tek, and on the page featuring grooming products, at the bottom there is a frame that says "Great Benefits for Humans", and if you click on the link, *it takes you to the Ovation Cell Therapy* home page. That would explain why the ingredients are so similar with a few omissions/admissions. Just go to the www.eqyss.com, and you will see what I am talking about.


 
Really oh wow. I am going to check that out.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jun 24, 2008)

This leads more credence to my opinion that Ovation is a gimmick... playing on people who are skeptical about buying a product marketed to animals... they are like ewwwww, I better get the one for humans even though it costs a good 30$ more... when it reality it's the same ingredients made by the same company


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 24, 2008)

lol....y'all mad. 

i will make my decision if i even wanna TRY a growth aid after i read that thread...but by the way it's growing that might take till the semester starts up. LOL

but at this point this thread (thru all the weirdness) has made me think that MT may be better if it is so much cheaper and so many people have had such good results.

if you dont mind answering a dumb question before i start reading all 547645793698 pages...it just helps you retain, right? or does it actually speed up hair growth? thanks...in advance...


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 24, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> This leads more credence to my opinion that Ovation is a gimmick... playing on people who are skeptical about buying a product marketed to animals... they are like ewwwww, I better get the one for humans even though it costs a good 30$ more... when it reality it's the same ingredients made by the same company


 
Yea I see that too but we have to keep in mind that the Ovation product has more fluff to make the hair more silky and give the salon effect. Most people are not sitting in a hair care forum figuring this shyt out. Further, how many people are going to buy MT and add caster oil, SAA and other stuff to make it the same quality brand as the Ovation. Convenience is not free.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 25, 2008)

*I would like to preface, that I'm not being sarcastic and or judgemental in my statements. I know sometimes it's hard to understand emotion through text. With that said...*


Aggie said:


> It's not that many of us are actually ditching The MT for OCT *but that some of us are trying out both lines to see which one adds better results for our hair.* I am one of these ladies that are doing this. I have both lines and I chose to use MT first then move onto the OCT, however if I find that the MT works better on my hair than the OCT, then I will be returning to using the MT. It's that simple, lol. And oh yeah, because the MT is cheaper too is a good reason to return to using it again.


 *I am doing the same thing. Since I was the one who started the thread I felt I should try both products to honestly know what I was suggesting wouldn't be harmful to those who joined the challenge. Everything is not for everyone but for the most part we've had great results because of the products and the help that we provide each other through suggestions, encouragement, and information.
*​ 


JustKiya said:


> I know the sticky thread is long but seriously, ya'll - *READ THE WHOLE THREAD *- if you are seriously interested about learning from those of us who have used it, and have been posting our results and our findings - both good and bad - from using it.
> 
> * Heck, do a search* - there is at least one thread around here talking solely about regimens, as well!
> 
> ...


 *It amazes me, but a lot of people don't do this first. I can tell when people haven't even read the first post of the thread. Just by questions asked and confusion folks have about the product, IMHO, makes me think they haven't done the steps to avoid them. The first post, which is updated every Sunday, is the cliff notes to the entire thread. Every helpful detail vital to the use of the OCT/MT is there.*


StellaB said:


> It seems like the Mega Tek and Ovation products are quite controversial.
> *I just wanted to state for the record that I have read all of the posts and though there is a lot of information in them about usage there was really no way for me to get a tally of OCT users vs MT users without taking a poll.*
> Love all yall....please stop arguing..


 *This isn't true. The very first post with challenge rules, dates, breakdown of product ingredients and price, suggestions on home-made mixes and how to apply the product, links to helpful threads, and products that combat shedding, states the challenge members and what product they are using. From the very beginning I asked everyone to PM me their product of choice so we could compare results. This is the only way to officially join the challenge.*


----------



## january noir (Jun 25, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> This leads more credence to my opinion that Ovation is a gimmick... playing on people who are skeptical about buying a product marketed to animals... they are like ewwwww, I better get the one for humans even though it costs a good 30$ more... when it reality it's the same ingredients made by the same company


 
It is not a gimmick, at least for my hair. Remember what works for some may not work for everyone. It works for many people who use it and our opinion, it is not a gimmick. 



StellaB said:


> Yea I see that too but we have to keep in mind that the Ovation product has more fluff to make the hair more silky and give the salon effect. Most people are not sitting in a hair care forum figuring this shyt out. Further, how many people are going to buy MT and add caster oil, SAA and other stuff to make it the same quality brand as the Ovation. Convenience is not free.


 
 It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that with OVATION you *are *paying for the upscale version of the EQyss product and that is fine with me, it's my choice.  BTW, I have Mega-Tek as well and use both.  I don't understand why people feel they have to choose one over the other and defend their choice like defending their right to live.   All that matters is that it works.  

I am not one necessarily looking for bargains, so just because Mega-Tek is cheaper is not why I would choose it necessarily, though others do and that's fine and I encourage that.  Personally, I don't have time, nor do I have the desire to add, mix and experiment.   OVATION is worth the price for me because it delivers what I need it to do and all I have to do is pour it in my hand and apply.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I would like to preface, that I'm not being sarcastic and or judgemental in my statements. I know sometimes it's hard to understand emotion through text. With that said...*
> 
> *I am doing the same thing. Since I was the one who started the thread I felt I should try both products to honestly know what I was suggesting wouldn't be harmful to those who joined the challenge. Everything is not for everyone but for the most part we've had great results because of the products and the help that we provide each other through suggestions, encouragement, and information.*​
> 
> ...


 

This is what I don't understand tt8. When I made the choice to join this challenge, it was after weeks of research and reading through these posts and deciding that I wanted to use both OCT and MT to make an informed and long term choice on which one I feel I would like to continue using. I even called Ovation hair with some questions just to be sure of the choice I was about to make. I read the instructions on the front page thoroughly before I even bought my OCT and MT. That way I would only ask a question if something was unclear to me. I even marked a few pages in my favorites as a way to refer back to them for help. 

*You can even do a search within a thread to find answers to many questions that have already been answered like a thousand times it seems.  Please ladies we want to help but please read the front page as tt8 is concerned enough to update it everytime an issue comes up that would be of a concern to the rest of us. *

tt8, maybe what we should do is add in very large bold print in red to* 'PLEASE READ ENTIRE INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE USING OCT/MT'. *


----------



## Moonxyz (Jun 25, 2008)

I choose MT; does the same thing and is cheaper


----------



## Kimberly (Jun 25, 2008)

I have read many of the threads concerning this and I have decided to go with the MT  I have enough oils and I need to order some more SAA and I'll *doctor it up* and follow the instructions that members who have been using it laid out in the different regis...  I'm excited.

I don't understand what the big controversy has been about.  One of our mottos here is that everything is not for everybody.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 25, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I would like to preface, that I'm not being sarcastic and or judgemental in my statements. I know sometimes it's hard to understand emotion through text. With that said...*
> 
> *I am doing the same thing. Since I was the one who started the thread I felt I should try both products to honestly know what I was suggesting wouldn't be harmful to those who joined the challenge. Everything is not for everyone but for the most part we've had great results because of the products and the help that we provide each other through suggestions, encouragement, and information.*​
> 
> ...


 
I don't remember saying anything about not seeing the ingredients, nor any of the other info but thank you. I read the entrie Ovation challenge thread B4 posting this info.Great info. 

I am taking a poll for the "count", if you will, a numerical value so that I don't have to do that manually everytime someone joins. This count may also includes people who are using the product that are not on the challenge. This also has a significant margin that not all users will even vote.  Also as people are joining the post these people are updated in the middle of the thread so I would have to sort through the thread to recount. When you come back to the threa you read on and on you simply forget who is doing what. This is voluntary and has nothing to do with information provided in the ovation challenge thread. I am *positive* that everyone is reading the ovation challenge including myself. I am up in there several times a day.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 25, 2008)

so do y'all think that OCT is safe to use? I was sooo close to buying this but then I read on one of the pages in here that it has EDTA in it... not really familiar with it but now I'm scared to try it erplexed


----------



## belleama (Jun 25, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> so do y'all think that OCT is safe to use? I was sooo close to buying this but then I read on one of the pages in here that it has EDTA in it... not really familiar with it but now I'm scared to try it erplexed


 
EDTA is very common in body lotions, soaps, and facial tissue too. IMHO its no big unless you are allergic but I'm not a doctor. So consult yours if you have any questions regarding its safety.


----------



## fluffylocks (Jun 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> The major active ingredient in Surge was mucopolysacchrides.....which area also found in Mega-Tek.


 

True .--I was going to say keratin and mucopoly's but they just contain sulfur and hold cells together and in surge keratin protein is right after that and in mega-tek its all the way in the bottom...So i just concluded/stated that the major ingredient in both of these was keratin.

Water, cetrimonium chloride, propylene glycol, *muccopolysaccharides*, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, polyquarternium-7, biotin, fragrance, methylparaben, aloe barbadensis gel, propylparaben, citric acid, sodium PCA


Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, *mucopolysaccharides* (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance​


----------



## fluffylocks (Jun 25, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I'll take a stab, and say for what it's worth- that I think the Aphogee Keratin could work. Also the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor- although that one has mineral oil(the debil for some). A couple of weeks ago I thought the same thing and was using the Aphogee 2 minutes for all of 2 weeks. I couldn't keep out of the MT/OCT thread and eventually I bought into the hype. And you know what I am so glad that I did.
> 
> The Aphogee 2 minutes has mineral oil and after I weighed the odds I started to feel uncomfortable with using mineral oil on my scalp.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks Self for your answer! I didnt even see it untill i came back and starting reading through the thread. 

I wasnt trying to de-rail the thread or put down either one of the products yall im so sorry if it seemed that way.  
I was just wondering while their was a discussion going on about these two products and their ingredients how another product with similar ingredients would qualify


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone who have provided information about using Mega Tek and Ovation. 

I certainly appreciate this information. 
I strongly think we learned our lesson and got enough information yesterday on the subject of Keratin.
I think it as that would be great if we can leave that a* mute *issue.

I am at work and don't make me 



When I get home from work.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ya'll I swear I still dont even know what this stuff is yet, I havent even looked at the other thread on it!


Same here!  I don't know what this stuff or BT is...I just learned the other day that MN is Monistat - I think? erplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 25, 2008)

blasianbeauty said:


> Same here!  I don't know what this stuff or BT is...I just learned the other day that MN is Monistat - I think? erplexed



Yeah MN is Monistat!  BT is boundless tresses

and I learned what this stuff was yesterday. Its primarily a Keratin Protein Treatment that is being used quite often. I didnt agree that it wouldnt be without risks, and that made a mess around here.   but you know some ARE using it safely.  Its up to you if your interested in growth aides , the thread on this is like thousands of posts long , but you can read up on it there and find out all you need to know  ! I learned about it here though.  If your not particually interested in growth aids you dont need to know anything about it really


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 25, 2008)

ovation is gentler on the hair


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 25, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> ovation is gentler on the hair



yeah I had said yesterday that just based on what I did know up to that point that if I were to choose one, it would be Ovation, also because its the one formulated for humans. I felt that would be the better choice of the two,  but you know anything I say at this point.......I might be putting down MT now or somethin 

but I did understand that the OCT came with more moisturzing properties, that was my line of thinking in saying at the time if I were to use this stuff (I wouldnt) that , OCT would be my choice


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> so do y'all think that OCT is safe to use? I was sooo close to buying this but then I read on one of the pages in here that it has EDTA in it... not really familiar with it but now I'm scared to try it erplexed


 
Just about all my products have this in them and as long as my hair is thriving I will continue to use them all as I am not about to wash my hair and face with just water alone. The concentrations of these ingredients are usually put in products in a safe amount for human use. I'm fine wth it.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 25, 2008)

OCT and MT basically have same ingredients.  OCT has castor oil and something else that helps soften the hair and make it silky.  If you have castor oil and some other oils already at home, it's just a better choice to get the MT in my opinion and as you transfer it into an applicator bottle, just add some oils to it.

Also, with the OCT, a lot of people are using the entire line, poo and cond included.  MT also has poo, cond, leave-in, etc.  And MT would still be the better value money-wise.  And if you look at the results, users for both products are having the same results from what I can see.  Both are experiencing strength, better elasticity, volume, and mega-growth.


----------



## butterfli (Jun 25, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thanks for your detailed blog post on the breakdown on both. Cost isnt a factor for me, but I just dont WANT to spend that much on a growth aid unless hair is shooting out of my scalp at unreal pace. I can get over the feel for half the price. I will just doctor that MT up a bit. Get my mixtress on.
> 
> Yall should peep Kiya's blog if you havent
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html




I agree!  I am gonna join the challenge. Will order the Mega Tek tomorrow!  Thanks for such a detailed and well written review Kiya!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

blasianbeauty said:


> Same here! I don't know what this stuff or BT is...I just learned the other day that MN is Monistat - I think? erplexed


 
Actually MN is Miconazole Nitrate (known for fighting fungal infections of the foot, vaginal infections, and dandruff on the scalp) and it is the active ingredient in Monistat, neosporin, daktarin, etc,  just for clarification.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 26, 2008)

Iris, thanks for thinking about possible danger your caution and wisdom is why you have such beautiful hair.AND HAVE FOR YEARS AND I KNOW THAT!


----------



## iasade (Jun 26, 2008)

I purchased them both at the same time and OCT arrived first. I used that for the first month and got 3/4 inches of growth, along with a pretty good feeling along my hair shaft. BUT, it is very expensive and my budget won't allow me to keep purchasing it. 

On the other hand, I have been using MT since the beginning of June and although it is drying, my hair has grown faster to me in using it. I mean I have been using it for 3 weeks this coming Sunday, and I have at least 1/2- 3/4 inches of new growth in various spots.  I diluted mine with water and castor oil, which minimized the itching and shedding I comtemplated on getting based on the reviews.

Overall- I really loved *OCT* and it worked for me, but the price is not within my budget. I also love *MT*, the smell is great and it is working just as good as the OCT and it is cheaper. But MT has a more drying effect on my hair. SO for now, I will continue to use the remainder of the MT for the month, ensure I keep my hair oiled and moisturized and check my growth afterwards.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 26, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> Iris, thanks for thinking about possible danger your caution and wisdom is why you have such beautiful hair.AND HAVE FOR YEARS AND I KNOW THAT!


Thank you sweetie and that means the world to me. I generally feel that if you dont take great risks with your hair you will never risk losing it at all (at least not by your own hand). Thats just how I feel. The risk/benefit ratio has to be weighed at all times. I never meant to come across as anything I was accused of. This product , when I found out it has Keratin and how much it was being used , had the red flags raised for me, plus already hearing about someone suffering a major set back with protein overload (She posted her thread just as I was learning about the products here) had me saying this may not be worth it. I have seen the growth , but simple suggestions that maybe using a horse/animal product (MT) that wasnt developed for humans might not be safe, and considering the ingredients of MT/OCT I felt the same results could be achieved more safely with correct use of Aphogee along with the commitment to do so, seemed make it all go downhill. The truth is I would just really hate to see anyone suffer huge major heartbreaking set backs with their hair,I have been there,  and for this I am known, thus the overly unnecessary  name calling directed at me,  'captain save a head' and then the ensuing badgering over the thread control and you know the one that always shows up instigating with the dead horse, well it all got a bit frustrating, and then I reacted poorly from there. But yes my initial intentions by proof of this thread, and my intentions all along were not to diss anyone, but yes to step up and maybe 'save some heads'  , and you know what followed,  I didnt handle it all the best way after being upset  and alot of things didnt go so well after that! 

but its over and I hope that for everyone using these products it truly works out for the best for all of them! I hate to see people take such risks,  doesnt mean it wont turn out ok,  its just that risk is still risk!  I got accused of having a tone long before I had one, and when I did have one it was more just shere frustration at what happened here. Then I was wrong for directing it at everyone that uses this stuff.  Some people had me playin right into their hand!  making me look just as they wanted me to, by acting how I did from the upset!   and for that I have regret! Lesson learned! Thank you to all who knew my true hearts intentions all along! and thank you for this sweetie! Thank you!!!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 26, 2008)

hey all!

i spoke to a rep from ovation and she said that Ovation was created after that product and improved since human hair and horse hair are indeed different and need different ingredients to keep it healthy.  And the proteins and amino acids that Ovation Cell Therapy has helps the acceleration of hair growth, strengthens it and rejuvenates it.  She said she does know that people are using MT and are happy with it, and that the makers of MT is their parent company.

hope this helps some in their decision making


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 26, 2008)

Before MT/OCT blew up on this forum, when research was done, MT was found to be safe for use by humans, and was even administered to cancer patients who suffered hair loss through chemo.  I haven't done a search recently to see if there are any changes but I know that now when you click on the human use link on the manufacturers page, it takes you to OCT.

Now, the makers of MT, who not only are lurking on this site but are also intelligent enough to know that marketing is everything and can smell a profit from thousands of miles away, came up with the same product in new packaging and added some hair softening ingredients such as castor oil which many already have in stock at home.

If any have gone through the entire OCT/MT original thread, you will learn that London Diva contacted the company with questions about both products trying to find out what the difference in the products are.  The emails were never responded too.  And also in the early days, many ladies called and were told that they are basically the same product but OCT was being marketed to humans.

Its just really a matter of convenience.  You can get one that already has conditioners in it, or you can doctor yours up and add stuff to MT and get the same results.  If you have a "lab" at home, then it may be better to just get the MT.

Just some info for those trying to decide.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> hey all!
> 
> i spoke to a rep from ovation and she said that Ovation was created after that product and improved since human hair and horse hair are indeed different and need different ingredients to keep it healthy. And the proteins and amino acids that Ovation Cell Therapy has helps the acceleration of hair growth, strengthens it and rejuvenates it. She said she does know that people are using MT and are happy with it, and that the makers of MT is their parent company.
> 
> hope this helps some in their decision making


 
Yes I already knew this as I spoke to Carlee myself a few months ago about the OCT and the MT and she indicated to met that MT was originally formulated for human use and is *still* safe on humans hair and scalp however there are those who felt uncomfortable buying and using a pet labeled product on their hair and so they decided to branch off and create OCT specifically for human use. So you see, not all of us went in this with our eyes wide shut. I knew about the keratin content before purchasing but my relaxed 4a/b hair loves keratin so it was not a problem for me. However, there are many whose hair cannot handle keratin or much protein for that matter and it was a good idea to alert them about this.

*Please see the link to the human cross over benefits chart:* 
http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf

Sorry this is a pdf file that I was unable to copy and paste here. If I find a way to do it, I will come back and place it in here. I don't want anyone not knowing what they are putting on their hair. So far it has proven to be safe for many of us that are using it. God Bless.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> Before MT/OCT blew up on this forum, when research was done, MT was found to be safe for use by humans, and was even administered to cancer patients who suffered hair loss through chemo. I haven't done a search recently to see if there are any changes but I know that now when you click on the human use link on the manufacturers page, it takes you to OCT.
> 
> *Now, the makers of MT, who not only are lurking on this site but are also intelligent enough to know that marketing is everything and can smell a profit from thousands of miles away, came up with the same product in new packaging and added some hair softening ingredients such as castor oil which many already have in stock at home.*
> 
> ...


 
I agree totally with the bolded.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Yes I already knew this as I spoke to Carlee myself a few months ago about the OCT and the MT and she indicated to met that MT was originally formulated for human use and is *still* safe on humans hair and scalp however there are those who felt uncomfortable buying and using a pet labeled product on their hair and so they decided to branch off and create OCT specifically for human use. So you see, not all of us went in this with our eyes wide shut. I knew about the keratin content before purchasing but my relaxed 4a/b hair loves keratin so it was not a problem for me. However, there are many whose hair cannot handle keratin or much protein for that matter and it was a good idea to alert them about this.
> 
> *Please see the link to the human cross over benefits chart:*
> http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf
> ...


 
Thank you, Aggie.  There is so much information on these products...all one has to do is to do their homework and then make a decision if they want to use it or not.  I've been using it since March and I've never been happier.  My hair loves it, my scalp loves it and my husband loves it too!

Let me go and massage some on right now....


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jun 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Yes I already knew this as I spoke to Carlee myself a few months ago about the OCT and the MT and she indicated to met that MT was originally formulated for human use and is *still* safe on humans hair and scalp however there are those who felt uncomfortable buying and using a pet labeled product on their hair and so they decided to branch off and create OCT specifically for human use. So you see, not all of us went in this with our eyes wide shut. I knew about the keratin content before purchasing but my relaxed 4a/b hair loves keratin so it was not a problem for me. However, there are many whose hair cannot handle keratin or much protein for that matter and it was a good idea to alert them about this.
> 
> *Please see the link to the human cross over benefits chart:*
> http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf
> ...



if OCT's parent company is MT, MT is safe for humans but marketed towards animals, and OCT was created so humans would feel comfortable using their products, did sales rep indicate why the makers of OCT felt the need to charge so much?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thank you sweetie and that means the world to me. I generally feel that if you dont take great risks with your hair you will never risk losing it at all (at least not by your own hand). Thats just how I feel. The risk/benefit ratio has to be weighed at all times. I never meant to come across as anything I was accused of. This product , when I found out it has Keratin and how much it was being used , had the red flags raised for me, plus already hearing about someone suffering a major set back with protein overload (She posted her thread just as I was learning about the products here) had me saying this may not be worth it. I have seen the growth , but simple suggestions that maybe using a horse/animal product (MT) that wasnt developed for humans might not be safe, and considering the ingredients of MT/OCT I felt the same results could be achieved more safely with correct use of Aphogee along with the commitment to do so, seemed make it all go downhill. The truth is I would just really hate to see anyone suffer huge major heartbreaking set backs with their hair,I have been there, and for this I am known, thus the overly unnecessary name calling directed at me, 'captain save a head' and then the ensuing badgering over the thread control and you know the one that always shows up instigating with the dead horse, well it all got a bit frustrating, and then I reacted poorly from there. But yes my initial intentions by proof of this thread, and my intentions all along were not to diss anyone, but yes to step up and maybe 'save some heads' , and you know what followed, I didnt handle it all the best way after being upset  and alot of things didnt go so well after that!
> 
> *but its over and I hope that for everyone using these products it truly works out for the best for all of them!* I hate to see people take such risks, doesnt mean it wont turn out ok, its just that risk is still risk! I got accused of having a tone long before I had one, and when I did have one it was more just shere frustration at what happened here. Then I was wrong for directing it at everyone that uses this stuff. Some people had me playin right into their hand!  making me look just as they wanted me to, by acting how I did from the upset! and for that I have regret! Lesson learned! Thank you to all who knew my true hearts intentions all along! and thank you for this sweetie! Thank you!!!!


 
Thank you Iris. I truly feel you are remorseful about this and it's good that we are all friends again. 

It's sad but many people do not deep condition their hair using a moisturizing DC and they should when putting anything with these types of protein on their hair and many people don't know to do this and that was why there was a very strong support group in place for when questions and concerns like this come up. Reality is our type hair needs a whooooleeee lotta moisture than almost every other race/ethnicity and this is something we have to live with forever.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> if OCT's parent company is MT, MT is safe for humans but marketed towards animals, and OCT was created so humans would feel comfortable using their products, did sales rep indicate why the makers of OCT felt the need to charge so much?


 
Carlee did indicate that the OCT was priced higher because of the absolute indisputable fact that it really works. That was her only real reason for the jacked up prices. Oh and that many people did not want to buy and use a pet labeled product on their hair. I remember her clearly saying this. This was the one sentence that made me think that the products were virtually the same with some subtle changes/differences that makes the OCT a little more moisturizing than the MT.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure you did already know it.  It wasnt just for you.  I was just tryin to help out.  I am not implying that you didnt know, that it was unsafe, or that anyone was going in "eyes wide shut."  I was just trying to help out.
 You're welcome i guess erplexed  Sheesh...



Aggie said:


> *Yes I already knew this* as I spoke to Carlee myself a few months ago about the OCT and the MT and she indicated to met that MT was originally formulated for human use and is still safe on humans hair and scalp however there are those who felt uncomfortable buying and using a pet labeled product on their hair and so they decided to branch off and create OCT specifically for human use. *So you see, not all of us went in this with our eyes wide shut.* I knew about the keratin content before purchasing but my relaxed 4a/b hair loves keratin so it was not a problem for me. However, there are many whose hair cannot handle keratin or much protein for that matter and it was a good idea to alert them about this.
> 
> *Please see the link to the human cross over benefits chart:*
> http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf
> ...


----------



## KPH (Jun 26, 2008)

Please Jesus, not again.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

KPH said:


> Please Jesus, not again.


 
Don't worry KPH, I won't respond as I did finish the post stating that it was a good idea to bring up the concern about the protein for those who didn't know what I already knew. I'm not here to argue, just to confirm that some persons were knowledgeable of these facts, however there are some who weren't and I'm glad that the concern was addressed. There is no need to get upset about that.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I'm sure you did already know it. It wasnt just for you. I was just tryin to help out. I am not implying that you didnt know, that it was unsafe, or that anyone was going in "eyes wide shut."* I was just trying to help out.*
> You're welcome i guess erplexed Sheesh...


 
Thank you honey. Sorry I offended you.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 26, 2008)

With OCT you are basically paying extra for the beautiful packaging that doesn't mention anything about pets/animals, and a few added moisturizers.  so if you already have a "lab" at home, then just go with the MT.  I have stalked some of your fotki's.  I know that some of you can open your own bss and herb shop. 

I need to get a Fotki.  Maybe one day.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> With OCT you are basically paying extra for the beautiful packaging that doesn't mention anything about pets/animals, and a few added moisturizers. so if you already have a "lab" at home, then just go with the MT. I have stalked some of your fotki's. *I know that some of you can open your own bss and herb shop.*
> 
> I need to get a Fotki. Maybe one day.


 
Guilty as charged.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 27, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If the cost wasn't a factor, I'd go for the Ovation, no doubt. I suspect that while the growth aspects of MT might be a bit better than OCT, I think that the Ovation line as a whole leaves your HAIR feeling better, overall.


Woo Wee Kiya, you broke it all the way down in your blog :wow: That was good!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 27, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> With OCT you are basically paying extra for the beautiful packaging that doesn't mention anything about pets/animals, and a few added moisturizers. so if you already have a "lab" at home, then just go with the MT. I have stalked some of your fotki's. I know that some of you can open your own bss and herb shop.
> 
> I need to get a Fotki. Maybe one day.


 I guess I shouldn't mention what I added to my MT...well I'll tell you what I remember...  Aloe gel, avocado oil, liquid horsetail extract, rosemary EO, & honeyquat.  I never have a minute's dryness. I don't use it on the length of my hair, just on the scalp.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not ready to vote yet but...
I did get my MT and used for the first time last night.
My first impression of the product is in the MT/OCT Challenge thread so I wont be redundant. 
I do want to say however that if MT is doing this than what is the OCT going to do? OM Gosh!. My hair is so so soft and feels very strong.. I love their rehydrant spray and will definately be keeping that. 
I am definately going to try the OCT when this is done so that I can compare the difference.


----------



## lexi84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bump...........


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 2, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Bump...........



Love your hair, Lexi


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jul 3, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 4, 2008)

I know everyone isn't as silicone-sensitive as I am, but I would consider it a huge difference if one contained silicone and the other didn't.  If I remember the ingredients correctly (which I may not), doesn't one contain silicone?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I know everyone isn't as silicone-sensitive as I am, but I would consider it a huge difference if one contained silicone and the other didn't.  If I remember the ingredients correctly (which I may not), doesn't one contain silicone?



I know for certain that MT contains dimethicone copolyol (copolypol?  I can't remember) - which is the only truly water soluable cone. I'm not sure about Ovation - maybe one of the ladies using it will chime in with the ingredients on their bottle. 

My hair doesn't like cones either...I think this, and some Ojon I got that my hair was kinda  over are the only products I use with cones in them. 

I've jsut bumped up my clarifying (with baking soda in my usual con) a little, and I've had no issues.


----------



## january noir (Jul 5, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I know everyone isn't as silicone-sensitive as I am, but I would consider it a huge difference if one contained silicone and the other didn't. If I remember the ingredients correctly (which I may not), doesn't one contain silicone?


 
Hi Lavendar!  I checked my Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse and silicon is not listed as an ingredient unless it's know by other names.  Did you go to their website?


----------



## Kamilah (Jul 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Funny I recently saw an MTG thread where the OP neck was burned black! That thread had a few comments and quickly disappeared! Another thread about protein overload from these products and a few pages of support to see her through it and it also quickly disappears! but a thread on the growth ends up being like fifty eleven hundred pages! The same thing happened back in the day with Surge!
> 
> I'm juss sayin tho!
> 
> *Runnin* & ya'll cant catch me either!



The thing about the burning is more personal. Some people have VIOLENT allergic reactions to sulphur in its various forms. My sister (I KNOW you're reading this!  ) had one to some med's the dermotologist put her on. It's a gamble. Just like with other topical/internal drugs STOP using it at the first adverse sign. Common sense.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Jul 29, 2008)

kels823 said:


> This is fact, not an opinion.
> 
> Just because an ingredient is listed in a certain order, doesn't mean the same amount/concentration was used.
> 
> ...


 
This ish was soo funny.....


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 29, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Oh, I was only commenting on the Horse vs. Human...not the protein levels...so I think the sarcasm was a bit much. I know you are Captain Save a head but dang.


 

Basically she's in this thread starting the same sh*t she started that got the other thread closed.  She's a troll.  Just scroll on past her and hopefully like most trolls she go find something else to get her kicks with!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 29, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Basically she's in this thread starting the same sh*t she started that got the other thread closed.  She's a troll.  Just scroll on past her and hopefully like most trolls she go find something else to get her kicks with!



Ok this ish was over a long time ago,  I guess you had to bring it back up  though! look at the dates before you comment because it would be YOU who now would get this thread closed

I didnt make the moderators do nothing, they closed it because of personal comments and insults like this! They typically are not allowed on the board,  and they werent made by me, so get the story straight and let things go that have been over!


----------



## SmartyPants (Jul 29, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I know everyone isn't as silicone-sensitive as I am, but I would consider it a huge difference if one contained silicone and the other didn't. If I remember the ingredients correctly (which I may not), doesn't one contain silicone?


 
Lavender:

I am seriously drooling over the latest picture of your hair!!!


----------



## aurora3140 (Aug 6, 2008)

explosiva9 said:


> *I say Megatek all the way.*
> *Here are the ingredient differences.*
> *Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> **
> ...



I noticed from these lists that MT has mucopolysaccharides while Ovation does not.  Isn't this the ingredient in Surge that's supposed to cause the extra growth?  That seals it.  MT all the way for me!

ETA:  Sorry. I just read through the thread, and this was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 6, 2008)

question:

Will diluting this with water and an oil decrease its effectiveness?
( MT I mean)


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> question:
> 
> Will diluting this with water and an oil decrease its effectiveness?
> ( MT I mean)


 

anything you dilute will be less effective.  and to me, it doesn't make sense to add oil, because then how will it absorb into the scalp.

why would you want to dilute this?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been using MT for about a month now. At the beginning my hair started growing at what I thought was a faster rate. Now it has slowed down "a little" but my hair is expanding. (I know it is growing). I normal hair grows side to side and not top to bottom. I hate that. Anyhoo. I am going to order another bottle. 

I am going to wait to try the Ovation because of the cost. I am asking for it for Christmas....long time away but if I don't have to buy it; fine with me.

I dont particular care for the Shampoo, my hair reacts to it the same way that
it did with the Mane and Tail..it is too strong.. so we used some to wash the dog, followed up by the MT Cream Rinse and he loved it


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 6, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> question:
> 
> Will diluting this with water and an oil decrease its effectiveness?
> ( MT I mean)



I'm split on this. Logically, yes. But, if you add an oil to it that allows it to be better absorbed into your scalp, maybe no, ya know? 

Personally, my next MT mix will have a little less oil in it (maybe just the MoeGro oil I made) and some honeyquat to increase the moisture of the mixture - I just want to see if I see a difference.  



PuffyBrown said:


> I have been using MT for about a month now. *At the beginning my hair started growing at what I thought was a faster rate. Now it has slowed down "a little" but my hair is expanding. *(I know it is growing). I normal hair grows side to side and not top to bottom. I hate that. Anyhoo. I am going to order another bottle.
> 
> I am going to wait to try the Ovation because of the cost. I am asking for it for Christmas....long time away but if I don't have to buy it; fine with me.
> 
> ...



Someone else is seeing the same thing!! I mentioned that a little while ago - that it seems like sometimes I'm getting crazy fast length, and then the length slows down, and I get crazy increased thickness -  I think it might just be the different 'natural' layers in my hair catching up to each other - I was so excited to realize as I was twisting my hair today, that I could see the ends of my crown hair sections (always the shortest part). 

Go MT, GO!!!!!


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 6, 2008)

I voted O-C-T all the way!! (haven't tried MT yet, awaiting my shipment). I love what OCT has done for the overall condition of my hair...and the only reason I'm trying the Megatek is too see if my hair will thicken up from it. Although, I really can't tell if the OCT hasn't thickened up my hair 'cuz I'm in braids now.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 6, 2008)

Before starting this challenge, I read the challenge thread, and I ordered I ordered Mega Tek, and I received it on Tuesday, and I added castor oil, wild growth oil, extra virgin olive oil, paltas, evening primrose oil, aloe vera gel, garlic oil, lavender oil, orange oil, which applied to my scalp using a bottle with a sprout, also I rinse my hair daily. So I shall be updating my results, probably towards to end of the results. In the future, I hope to try Ovatian as well.  Very pleased with everyones results with Ovatian and Mega Tek.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm split on this. Logically, yes. But, if you add an oil to it that allows it to be better absorbed into your scalp, maybe no, ya know?
> 
> Personally, my next MT mix will have a little less oil in it (maybe just the MoeGro oil I made) and some honeyquat to increase the moisture of the mixture - I just want to see if I see a difference.
> 
> ...


 
I hope so. I will say that I will keep using it because the front and crown of my hair seems to be growing at a faster rate; it used to grow so slow now its growing normal.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 7, 2008)

MT is the bomb!!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 7, 2008)

You tell it girl....LOL. No but I totally agree.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 7, 2008)

Ovation all the way


----------



## cocoaluv (Aug 7, 2008)

I vote for MT because although I am usually not cheap when it comes to hair products I never used growth aids so I was a little skeptic. I love MT and its doing a great job so I will stick with it


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 14, 2008)

This thread has helped me to finally decide on MT, because I love horses and have always want to be one. So hopefully being a horse and using horsey products will give me a nice long swinging pony. 

MT and OCT are the nearly the same but OCT is modified for humans. Not that MT can't be used by humans as it was originally designed with humans in mind. I leave in an expensive city where the cost of living is fast increasing and the salaries are staying the same or decreasing. And with a recent 10.25% sales tax increase, has lead to lifestyle change. UGH!  I CANNOT in good consious spend what OCT is asking.  Y'all must be rich up in here!  But as a birthday or Christmas present to my sister who suffers from Alopecia I would spend the money. As someone did say it is more gentle than MT. I would not want her to have a setback. Which leads me to my next question:

Alopecia sufferers do you use MT/OCT? And if so how has it helped? Not helped? This would be helpful.

I believe I am half way through the first OCT/MT thread.  This thread has helped me calm down and really think about the intense protein and how this product will change my regimen. I have to consider a strong effective moisturizer. 

Although there are quite a few of you who soley use MT on your scalp, I would like to hear from those who are successfully using it on the length of their hair. I know I read a few of you who do . I would just like to hear more of your story. Like how exactly you apply it and how long you leave it in.  I am kind of curious as to if MT is used on thin ends (washout or leave in) if it will thicken and strengthen those ends to the same thickness as the rest of the hair. I have braids that look like rat tails. My braids are thick and full then 1-3 inches of thin skinny ends.

Happy Galloping Ladies!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hellllllllllllloooooooooooooooo


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 15, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> *Although there are quite a few of you who soley use MT on your scalp, I would like to hear from those who are successfully using it on the length of their hair. I know I read a few of you who do . I would just like to hear more of your story. Like how exactly you apply it and how long you leave it in.* quote]
> 
> I used it as a leave-in. I just massaged a dollop into my hair, rubbed it through from root to ends and massaged my scalp with what was left on my hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizzy247 (Aug 17, 2008)

lol.. Your so funny @ ISIS


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 17, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> CurlyMoo said:
> 
> 
> > *Although there are quite a few of you who soley use MT on your scalp, I would like to hear from those who are successfully using it on the length of their hair. I know I read a few of you who do . I would just like to hear more of your story. Like how exactly you apply it and how long you leave it in.* quote]
> ...


----------



## january noir (Aug 17, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> This thread has helped me to finally decide on MT, because I love horses and have always want to be one. So hopefully being a horse and using horsey products will give me a nice long swinging pony.



 



> MT and OCT are the nearly the same but OCT is modified for humans. Not that MT can't be used by humans as it was originally designed with humans in mind. I leave in an expensive city where the cost of living is fast increasing and the salaries are staying the same or decreasing. And with a recent 10.25% sales tax increase, has lead to lifestyle change. UGH! I CANNOT in good consious spend what OCT is asking. Y'all must be rich up in here! But as a birthday or Christmas present to my sister who suffers from Alopecia I would spend the money. As someone did say it is more gentle than MT. I would not want her to have a setback. Which leads me to my next question:
> 
> Alopecia sufferers do you use MT/OCT? And if so how has it helped? Not helped? This would be helpful.


 
I use Ovation and also use Mega-Tek but Ovation is my staple. I am blessed financially, so price point is not an issue but I know that to many it is and if it is, Mega-Tek works just as well or even better. I happen to prefer Ovation because the results are better for my hair. A present of the Ovation Hair Maximizing System to you sister would be fabulous!  

The ingredients in the Ovation system are designed to work together which results in a smoother more conditioned hair strand and you do not have to mix or add anything like you would with Mega-Tek. 

I do not have alopecia, but my results are very good. I have had 2 touch ups since using Ovation. Normally, I have breakage issues and my hairstylist has had to cut out the damage. Since Ovation, I have had zero breakage and my hair retains length. My hairstylist has commented that my hair is in EXCELLENT condition. He's quite happy with my progress. It's all due to using the Ovation system. I am sure it will work for your sister or anyone who uses the product consistently.



> I believe I am half way through the first OCT/MT thread.  This thread has helped me calm down and really think about the intense protein and how this product will change my regimen. *I have to consider a strong effective moisturizer.*


 
Correct. A good moisturizer is needed anyway. Now's the time to really find one that works for you! 

I am glad you have calmed down too. 
Many people are expecting to have hair down to their shins after 1 week or 1 month of use of these products while continuing other "not-so-good" habits. It don't work that way! 



> Although there are quite a few of you who soley use MT on your scalp, I would like to hear from those who are successfully using it on the length of their hair. I know I read a few of you who do . I would just like to hear more of your story. Like how exactly you apply it and how long you leave it in. I am kind of curious as to if MT is used on thin ends (washout or leave in) if it will thicken and strengthen those ends to the same thickness as the rest of the hair. I have braids that look like rat tails. My braids are thick and full then 1-3 inches of thin skinny ends.


 
This is my problem and it's why I *do* use my Ovation on the length of my hair.

I use the product as a *treatment* as instructed by DC Labs and the instructions tell you to run the product along the length of the hair. _*Lightly*_ coat the length of the hair, don't coat it heavily. If you use a lot of the product on the length of the hair you could experience protein overload. Easy does it is the key here. 

I wash/rinse my hair (sometime with the shampoo, sometimes just plain water) in the shower. I apply the Cell Therapy (my scalp first and then down the length of the hair). 

When doing a treatment, I get out the shower and leave the product on my hair for 1-2 hours with a plastic cap and then rinse out using the Creme Rinse. Sometime, I use as daily treatment when I get ready for work. I apply like above, but stay in the shower, finish washing face and body and then rinse the product off before I leave the shower. That simple.

It's important to use the Creme Rinse. The Creme Rinse is the finishing product. It's purpose is to balance out the protein and helps to further smooth the cuticle and moisturize therefore REDUCING breakage that normally occurs with daily combing, brushing or other manipulation. It helps to detangle like a dream. 
My hair has thickened up a bit and I am very pleased with the results. No other product except for Wen has helped to improve the appearance of my thin strands like Ovation has.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 20, 2008)

january noir said:


> I use Ovation and also use Mega-Tek but Ovation is my staple. I am blessed financially, so price point is not an issue but I know that to many it is and if it is, Mega-Tek works just as well or even better. I happen to prefer Ovation because the results are better for my hair. A present of the Ovation Hair Maximizing System to you sister would be fabulous!
> 
> The ingredients in the Ovation system are designed to work together which results in a smoother more conditioned hair strand and you do not have to mix or add anything like you would with Mega-Tek.
> 
> ...


 
OMG, I can't believe that I am just now responding to your post.  Sorry about that, I have been so obessed with MT. Thank you your post really helped me and I did decide to order for my sister but the price for one bottle of OCT cell therapy had me  nuts:.  So I got her the MT Rebuilder and Cream Rinse and she really likes it. And she is now asking for the Rehydrant Spray.  And so are her daughters .

I now want to order the MT Rejuvenator since it has the same ingredients as OCT to see if I see any more dramatic growth results. My hair is really thick but I want to see more growth. I would love to see the back of my hair fill in more.

Note: I find that if I leave MT in my hair and on my scalp after an hour my nape on the right edge starts to burn. I attibute this to a DC overheating mishap but it's been persisting.


----------



## Hysi (Sep 22, 2008)

sorry this is a very late response- i was catching up on the thread. someone asked what was edta? not sure if it's been answered yet, but it's a chelator


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 16, 2008)

bumpzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both they feel and smell the same to me. I used MT for 5 wks and OCT for three weeks and I had more growth with the OCT. So now I'm going to either mix them or use up the OCT and then finish the MT. Havent decided yet.


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used both and hands down I'd have to go with OCT!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 8, 2008)

erplexedWell dam....

I just bought a new bottle of the MT.
I had thought about getting the OT but then changed my
mind. I will definately have to try it then. Not til after the holidays though....gotta shop for x-Mas..

Thanks ladies....
more voters are definately welcome.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 18, 2008)

JessCNU said:


> I have used both and hands down I'd have to go with OCT!



ok... more details lady!   Why did you prefer the OCT exactly?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 18, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> ok... more details lady!  Why did you prefer the OCT exactly?


 

Bumped for crazydaze911. Any comments?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 20, 2008)

Br*nze taking notes and subscribing...thanks Puffy, this is a great thread, Januarynoir, great details...


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay you ladies, I just ordered some OCT. The reason I chose OCT over Megatek, cause im not into mixing stuff thats the main reason. Maybe im just lazy. If I would have used MT, dryness would have not been an issue, cause Im good on my deep condition and daily moisturizing. The OCT just seem like it would be easier and better for me.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 23, 2008)

The Princess said:


> Okay you ladies, I just ordered some OCT. The reason I chose OCT over Megatek, cause im not into mixing stuff thats the main reason. Maybe im just lazy. If I would have used MT, dryness would have not been an issue, cause Im good on my deep condition and daily moisturizing. The OCT just seem like it would be easier and better for me.


 

Thanks.
Just let us know the results of using OT.
I plan to try it once most of my MT is gone.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

The Princess said:


> Okay you ladies, I just ordered some OCT. The reason I chose OCT over Megatek, cause im not into mixing stuff thats the main reason. Maybe im just lazy. If I would have used MT, dryness would have not been an issue, cause Im good on my deep condition and daily moisturizing. The OCT just seem like it would be easier and better for me.


 
When I first started using MT, I did mix it, but it's been 3.5 months now since I have been using it straight as indicated on the bottle for 5 minutes and sometimes a little longer - about 15 minutes under a dryer like a protein treatment followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner. It really works very well this way for me. I got lazy myself and decided to cut out all the extra work and now me and my hair are very happpy.

ETA: I will always be using MT and alternating it with OCT for as long as I feel my hair needs them and I can afford them. They are both very good for my hair.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I will keep you all posted. For 50 plus dollars and some change, it better be doing something in a month time.


----------



## Anashja (Dec 23, 2008)

IDK if my vote will count b/c I'm ordering MT now... Im in braids so I dont care bout the "feel" of it... LOL. I"m wrapped up in synthetic anyways...  ... Grow, hair GROW!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 24, 2008)

They sold out of the OCT Holiday Set....dang nabbit.  I'm so disappointed.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> When I first started using MT, I did mix it, but it's been 3.5 months now since I have been using it straight as indicated on the bottle for 5 minutes and sometimes a little longer - about 15 minutes under a dryer like a protein treatment followed by a moisturizing deep conditioner. It really works very well this way for me. I got lazy myself and decided to cut out all the extra work and now me and my hair are very happpy.
> 
> ETA: I will always be using MT and alternating it with OCT for as long as I feel my hair needs them and I can afford them. They are both very good for my hair.


 
and it definately shows. Your hair looks so good. Great job Aggie!



The Princess said:


> Yeah I will keep you all posted. *For 50 plus dollars and some change, it better be doing something in a month time.*




*I know thats right!*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> and it definately shows. Your hair looks so good. Great job Aggie!
> 
> [/size][/b]
> 
> *I know thats right!*


Thank you PB, but have you seen your hair. It's coming along so beautifully too. I definitely love your "V" shape coming in - just like mine.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 24, 2008)

I know. Thank you for noticing. It just started taking off. I hope this continues.
I did the Mega Tek raw for awhile but now it seems to be working better mixed. I tried the leave on hair 15 min and rinse. I got a protein overload, so I wont be doing that again. It just happed about 2 weeks ago and my hair still isn't the way that I had it. Just kicking in DC's and tonight I am going to sleep with the conditioner on!



Aggie said:


> Thank you PB, but have you seen your hair. It's coming along so beautifully too. I definitely love your "V" shape coming in - just like mine.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> I know. Thank you for noticing. It just started taking off. I hope this continues.
> I did the Mega Tek raw for awhile but now it seems to be working better mixed. I tried the leave on hair 15 min and rinse. I got a protein overload, so I wont be doing that again. It just happed about 2 weeks ago and my hair still isn't the way that I had it. Just kicking in DC's and tonight I am going to sleep with the conditioner on!


 

Whoa, sorry to hear this. Did you follow it up with ample deep conditioningerplexed? This is the way I am using MT now - as a 5 or 15 minute treatent. I actually stopped all the mixing. The thing is I leave it on 5 minutes most of the time and once in a while when I feel like I need extra protein, I would leave it on longer and follow up with deep conditioning every single time. It's working so well for me this way too. Amazing how everyone's hair is so different.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh Aggie,

Sorry I did not see this post!
I probally left it on longer than that. I did an ample DC and followed my 2 DC per week regimine. The overload has since been corrected but that was kinda freaky. It reminded me of going days and days with no moisturizer in my hair in hot weather! Never ever again. 




Aggie said:


> Whoa, sorry to hear this. Did you follow it up with ample deep conditioningerplexed? This is the way I am using MT now - as a 5 or 15 minute treatent. I actually stopped all the mixing. The thing is I leave it on 5 minutes most of the time and once in a while when I feel like I need extra protein, I would leave it on longer and follow up with deep conditioning every single time. It's working so well for me this way too. Amazing how everyone's hair is so different.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 5, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> The major active ingredient in Surge was mucopolysacchrides.....which area also found in Mega-Tek.




Very random posting to a VERY OLD thread but isn't that the  stuff that is kinda the feeder ingredient for yeast treatments such as probiotics etc.  Could it be that the mucopolysacchrides are also acting as an anti-bacterial.

Any chemists or microbiologist's out there input greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow...why is this thread so enflamed?
> 
> If I had anything to do with the confusion or distractions of using OCT and MT in this thread or any other thread...then I'm sorry.  If I encouraged anyone to use these products and they are having second thoughts, then again...I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



Where's the sticky?


----------



## mzteaze (May 27, 2011)

MaintaintheSexy said:


> Where's the sticky?



Check in the favorite stickies thread on page one.


----------

